# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  what do you thimk of the house I finished?

## gettinthere

when I took over the job the walls and roof were pretty much all there was I didnt take alot of pics which I regret now but I hope you get an idea of the work that was put into it. I did the ceilings and walls on all 4 levels of the house in pine match board and all the floors I covered in slate. I made the carport and pergola round the back, made the kitchen and pantry. I also made the fencing with the pillars and also established the gardens oh and I also did the paving for the driveway and the foot path. let me know what you think
Cheers Chris

----------


## piscean

firstly let me say, wow youre house is massive! I LOVE the kitchen, it's really beautiful and the pergola area is really fantastic. those were my two faves. you've done a lot of work and it's really paid off  :2thumbsup:

----------


## gettinthere

cheers for that. thats my folks house im yet to do my own still trying to workout what I want to do. Im going to get my builders licence so I can build it from scratch.

----------


## Gooner

Looks like a lot of work. Well done. 
Hope you have installed many smoke alarms. Looks like there is plenty of fuel in there for a fire to turn into an inferno.

----------


## Frankmc

Looks great well done!!!!! 
Frank

----------


## Mech Engineer

Please do not get offended but a number of points. The interior appears dark and lacks natural lightThe house lacks passive fire protection and is a fire trap with too much fuel in the materials used insideThe excessive use of timber will appeal only to a very small group of the public if you plan to sell the house in the near future (if it is for yourself for life fine)
Mech Engineer

----------

